# Birthday Party?



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you, or will you throw your golden a birthday party?

I was thinking of throwing Murphy and Kai a brithday party, but just wanted to make sure I'm not a dork :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I got enough dogs here that they can have there own party.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> , but just wanted to make sure I'm not a dork :doh:


Oh you ARE!! But then many of us here are and am proud of it. Go for it and have a great time.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Oh you ARE!! But then many of us here are and am proud of it. Go for it and have a great time.


Gee thanks! Well at least you grouped yourself in there too 

I think we should have a party, its in the summer and should be fun. More of an excuse to have a party


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeppers I am the lone no of the bunch. Just never thought about it. I get them toys and such for their birthday. The only birthday party I have had for a dog was (some of you might remember) Goldie and that was because her family of kids were back in country and we knew her time was short.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never had a party for my guys either. I buy them stuff, but I stopped having parties for my kids when they were old enough to want the "cash". I think they'd have a hard time dealing with a doggie party...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We had our own little party for Charlie, but that's about it. My birthday is next week so we're going to the pet store to get Charlie some toys. :doh:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My angel Cody always had a birthday party with his brothers, and often more pups than just those three. For his last three birthdays, he and littermate Toby would lay on the lawn in front of the tulips, holding paws. Never posed; they just did it naturally! I'm so glad I have those photos....he died several months after his 14th birthday, and lovely old Tobes went to the Bridge four months after his 16th birthday!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

When I first got Madison the girls in my office threw me a puppy shower. They knew we weren't having real kids so this was the closest thing I'd ever get to a baby shower. There was a dog boned shaped cake with pink icing ribbons, balloons, and a basket full of presents for Maddie. They totally surprised me. It was a really sweet gesture and I still appreciate it to this day.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I am gonna give hunter one I am even sending some GRF members invites


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just had a little party for Bama but it was just us not even hubby because I knew he would laugh at them wearing their hats and me singing happy birthday. I even wrapped his presents


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunny didn't have as many friends when she turned 1 as she does now, but we had a party with her, Mister, and her "cousin" Midnite. Sunny also went to Midnite's 1st birthday party when she was about 4 months old. They each got a tiny little real cake! She was so excited that she peed a huge puddle on the floor as she ate hers! (gotta make sure I hold onto that one to show her fiancee someday!)

So join in with the rest of us dorks!:


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*We have one every year complete with a Birthday Cake for a Golden.*


*Cake*
*2 ROUND GROUND SIRLOIN PATTIES.*
* ( how thick or big is up to you )*
*Cook patties and place them on top of each other.*

* INSANEST MASH POTATO'S*
* make as directed on box.*
* use them as the frosting for the cake.*
* cover patties on all sides and on top.*

*CARROTS*
*CUT INTO STICKS THE SIZE OF CANDLES.*
*push them into the patties for candiles*
*one for every year.*

*FROZEN GREEN PEAS.*
*used them to spell out your dogs name*
*on the frosted cake.*

*You now have made a Golden Retriever Birthday Cake*
*Your Golden will love it.*
*You can cut it in half if you have 2 dogs.*

*How big you make it is up to you.*


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

of course i'm the one who voted are you kidding no!!!! LOL 


Sorry, i do get my dogs gifts etc. but please, a birthday party. That's just not me


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Back in early August, one of my neighbors called me and asked me to come over with Samson. She had ordered a doggie cake for her 1 year old pup. She had party hats and everything. Well, I did think it was a bit weird.

BUT...over the past few months, I've decided weird is fun!!! And we are most definitey having a 1 year party for Samson and his liter mates. Well, 3 of them. They have beat the odds. They were all born with scoliosis. 2 of them had heart conditions. All 3 have undergone 2 hip surgeries (Samson's is next week). And so after a rough first years, I think they deserve a party. (Beginning of April).

I'll be sure and take pictures of Samson, Dawson and Phoebe when we have the party. 

So have fun and throw a party for your dog. Who cares if people think you are a dork.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I haven't ever, and I don't intend to, but mainly only because I don't know anyone in the same area/city that would be interested in attending!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't vote, but if we had enough doggie friends, we'd certainly be having a doggie birthday party! 

Gus was born 4/22, and Charlie is a month older than him, so we made his birthday 3/22, which just happens to be the date that Jamie and I are getting married. So I'm going to tell Gus and Charlie the wedding is a big birthday party for them  I'm sure they'll love the fried chicken!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i have not before, although usually on my pet's birthdays we would give them a little extra treat. i think when Sam turns one we may have a little silly bday celebration, but mostly because my friend has Sam's littermate Molly so it will be a little joint thing, and just an excuse to get them together to play and let the "parents" hang out too


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Both my boys had one on their one year birthdays, hat and all. Yes it is dorky, I know


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL michelle thats not dorky, i think its adorable!! if i thought for a MINUTE sam would keep a birthday hat on his head, i'd totally put one on him!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

maybe i should start "hat training" him so that i'll get a cute party hat picture on his birthday... lol i've got a few months to get him to learn to accept it!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, we don't know her real birthday, but we celebrate her "gotcha" day each year. yes, with hats, wrapped presents and a "cake" - usually the cake is a hamburger. it's just me, hubby and Faith. she sits quite nicely for me and will keep the hat on alot longer than i expected.

i couldn't care less whether folks think it's weird or not. it's fun for me, so why not?

last year - 










2 years ago -


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I didn't vote, but if we had enough doggie friends, we'd certainly be having a doggie birthday party!
> 
> Gus was born 4/22, and Charlie is a month older than him, so we made his birthday 3/22, which just happens to be the date that Jamie and I are getting married. So I'm going to tell Gus and Charlie the wedding is a big birthday party for them  I'm sure they'll love the fried chicken!


That will be one hell of a party. Your dogs will be thrilled.


----------

